
Show HN: Loriot.io – low-latency network as a service - s3nnyy
https://www.loriot.io
======
xytop
too much marketing words, I didn't understand most of it.. what the use of the
service?

~~~
s3nnyy
The unique selling proposition of the LoraWAN technology
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LoRaWAN](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LoRaWAN))
is that you can put together a sensor + arduino + a LoRaWAN sender that
transmits data 10km+ without the need to change the batterey of the sensors
for five years.

Here is a real-life usecase: [http://blog.telenor.io/iot/2015/08/04/smart-
meetingroom.html](http://blog.telenor.io/iot/2015/08/04/smart-
meetingroom.html)

~~~
sp4ke
" ... put together a sensor + arduino + a LoRaWAN sender that transmits data
10km+ without the need to change the batterey of the sensors for five years
... "

This should be the pitch on your landing page, I also could barely understand
your product if not for reading this comment.

------
imaginenore
Your pricing page is ridiculous. You might as well remove it.

------
it_learnses
how do people found cloud or network services which require a huge
infrastructure? It's not exactly like creating an app and hitting it big.

------
0x3044
too much buzzwords 4 me

